# Newborn Nest/Baby posing bean bag TUTORIAL



## SabrinaO

I've been getting so many pms and messages about my DIY baby bean bag so I decided to make a tutorial.... and put it on ETSY. If you are a newborn/baby photographer you already know that this is a must have.

Newborn and Baby Bean Bag Sewing Tutorial by Studio418 on Etsy


----------



## NikonME

I think the topic would be better if you put FS or ForSale in it and moved this to the Buy & Sell forum.


----------



## ababysean

what if I can't sew?  lol  how much for the finished product?


----------



## vtf

ababysean said:


> what if I can't sew? lol how much for the finished product?



white bean bag chairs - Google Search


----------



## SabrinaO

vtf said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if I can't sew? lol how much for the finished product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white bean bag chairs - Google Search
Click to expand...


A bean bag chair and a posing newborn bean bag are two different things :greenpbl:


----------



## SabrinaO

ababysean said:


> what if I can't sew? lol how much for the finished product?



What? Sewing is ridiculously easy! All you need is a machine


----------



## SabrinaO

NikonME said:


> I think the topic would be better if you put FS or ForSale in it and moved this to the Buy & Sell forum.



I just saw this now! I had no idea there was a buy and sell forum. Can this get moved to it?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Sabrina, I think I have one of those when I went to college


----------



## vtf

SabrinaO said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if I can't sew? lol how much for the finished product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white bean bag chairs - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bean bag chair and a posing newborn bean bag are two different things :greenpbl:
Click to expand...


In what way?


----------



## SabrinaO

vtf said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> white bean bag chairs - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bean bag chair and a posing newborn bean bag are two different things :greenpbl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way?
Click to expand...


its puck shaped and flat on the tops and bottoms... not rounded. So with it fully stuffed, its good for babies to be posed on, instead of having babies sag and sink in a regular bean bag.


----------



## vtf

Gotcha. :thumbup:


----------



## JeffieLove

SabrinaO said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bean bag chair and a posing newborn bean bag are two different things :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its puck shaped and flat on the tops and bottoms... not rounded. So with it fully stuffed, its good for babies to be posed on, instead of having babies sag and sink in a regular bean bag.
Click to expand...


So you buy a bean bag, add stuffing to it and it's firmer for the newborn than when you bought it and serves the same purpose as a newborn posing bean bag... Sometimes it is actually better to have their bottom half sink a little bit. It gives them a little more support to have them "pointing up" a little bit rather than be flat...


----------



## ababysean

egh... I have a bean bag with extra filling and the bottom tied off... 
Ive used a newborn nest and they are totally different....

I dont have a machine.  I can't learn another thing at this time.


----------



## kundalini

I'll be the first to admit that I am not a baby photographer, but in the same breath, it's not out of the realm of possibilities.  Lastolite has a baby poser that looks pretty interesting.  It can be had at B&H for $180.
Lastolite Baby Poser with Grey Cover LL LA8017 B&H Photo Video

Here is one of Lastolites School of Photography videos about the poser.
Using Baby Posers « Lastolite School of Photography


----------



## SabrinaO

JeffieLove said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its puck shaped and flat on the tops and bottoms... not rounded. So with it fully stuffed, its good for babies to be posed on, instead of having babies sag and sink in a regular bean bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you buy a bean bag, add stuffing to it and it's firmer for the newborn than when you bought it and serves the same purpose as a newborn posing bean bag... Sometimes it is actually better to have their bottom half sink a little bit. It gives them a little more support to have them "pointing up" a little bit rather than be flat...
Click to expand...


People use newborn nests because blankets will be nice and smooth.   If the baby needs support, just press on the bag which will adjust the fill to prop them up.


----------



## SabrinaO

kundalini said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I am not a baby photographer, but in the same breath, it's not out of the realm of possibilities.  Lastolite has a baby poser that looks pretty interesting.  It can be had at B&H for $180.
> Lastolite Baby Poser with Grey Cover LL LA8017 B&H Photo Video
> 
> Here is one of Lastolites School of Photography videos about the poser.
> Using Baby Posers « Lastolite School of Photography



I really honestly don't see the purpose of that, since the baby is already sitting up on his own....lol. Maybe for a baby that can't sit up on its own but it seems that's the only way it can be used. Maybe if its turned a different way the baby can be on its belly..but still the ways it can be used are limiting. Plus the poser itself is ugly. Probably even when covered with a blanket. Anyways, the newborn nest can do what this poser can do plus tons more. 


Heres an example of a similar bean bag in use:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/applelanestudios/4854786481/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marybethsflicks/5550582677/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessicatphotos/5249309758/


----------



## kundalini

SabrinaO said:


> I really honestly don't see the purpose of that, since the baby is already sitting up on his own....lol. Maybe for a baby that can't sit up on its own but it seems that's the only way it can be used. Maybe if its turned a different way the baby can be on its belly..but still the ways it can be used are limiting. Plus the poser itself is ugly. Probably even when covered with a blanket. Anyways, the newborn nest can do what this poser can do plus tons more.


Sweetheart, I was only throwing a suggestion out there.  It may not work for you, but other may also find it interesting.  I know Lastolite is quality gear.

And besides........ I know what a *stop *is.


----------



## SabrinaO

kundalini said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really honestly don't see the purpose of that, since the baby is already sitting up on his own....lol. Maybe for a baby that can't sit up on its own but it seems that's the only way it can be used. Maybe if its turned a different way the baby can be on its belly..but still the ways it can be used are limiting. Plus the poser itself is ugly. Probably even when covered with a blanket. Anyways, the newborn nest can do what this poser can do plus tons more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetheart, I was only throwing a suggestion out there.  It may not work for you, but other may also find it interesting.  I know Lastolite is quality gear.
> 
> And besides........ I know what a *stop *is.
Click to expand...


I was just giving my opinion since I do a lot of newborn/baby shoots.  
Im glad you know what a stop is. I'm clear of it now too.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Beautiful product. 

A friend has a baby on the way, I can't imagine sewing but I may make you an offer on one of your "new to slightly-used" ones


----------

